# Advice on pet/ possessions couriers



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

HI there. 

I have done several searches regarding the best ways to transport my cat to POrto in a couple of weeks but so far I am still confused. It seems that if I lived in or around London, it would not be too difficult but I was hoping to fly from Manchester or Liverpool. 
Has anyone done this recently? I also have approx 120 kg of 'stuff' that I need to take- any suggestions or ideas would be soooo welcome! Thanks:ranger:


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I know of someone that can help who lives in central Portugal. He has transported various animals over the last few years. I don't know if he is doing a trip in August but is as reliable as you can get. The 120kg of extra stuff would not be a problem. 
I don't know how I can get the info to you as you have not made 5 posts and the moderators are really on the ball.

Try goggling man with a van or if you are on facebook do the same.

I cannot at this time help any more due tor rules.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your problem is there are no direct flights *that take animals* from Manchester or Liverpool to Porto, your only direct flights are from Gatwick, the direct flights (TAP)from Manchester that will carry animals all go to Lisbon then on to Porto, would be far easier to terminate Lisbon and journey onward from there.

You might also not like prices as it's regular airlines plus a very hefty surcharge for cat let alone 120kg of luggage, nor is it a great time of year because of heat and high season fares.


I'd look at one of the Pet/household courier firms like The Spanish Movers - move to Spain with no pain! who I've bumped into a few times on Santander ferry, but this close to travel date think you'll be very lucky to find anyone, the realistic option is to drive down via Channel route.


----------



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

*Thanks Jerry-*



jerryceltner said:


> I know of someone that can help who lives in central Portugal. He has transported various animals over the last few years. I don't know if he is doing a trip in August but is as reliable as you can get. The 120kg of extra stuff would not be a problem.
> I don't know how I can get the info to you as you have not made 5 posts and the moderators are really on the ball.
> 
> Try goggling man with a van or if you are on facebook do the same.
> ...


 How frustrating!
Is there anyway I can IM you my email address? I am new to using this site and it is a bit confusing!


----------



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

[Thanks Canoeman.

I know- it is frustrating as it is problematic getting the cat to Gatwick as we are in N Wales.. I will keep searching and will also try the Facebook route as suggested by jerry. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Flying you have very limited options as none of the cheap airlines carry pets into Lisbon or Porto

Manchester via Lisbon to Porto
Birmingham 2 options Via Frankfurt to Porto or via Paris to Vigo just across border about 1.5 hrs from Porto
London Heathrow direct flight to Porto
Gatwick direct flight to Porto

Flying or travelling mid August you need to get your skates on Olympics, holidays there will be limited seats available and not all aircraft are suitable to carry pets, and you rally need to find a carrier for excess luggage 125k will cost you a fortune, and the cats not cheap either, the link I gave says Spanish but they also cover Portugal, high season into Santander is expensive but they would take you and luggage as well.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Gidgetty,
You can try to Skype me my tag is jerryceltner or search for jerryceltner on facebook and ask to become a friend then I can pass on the info in a PM.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

there is a delivery man from Central Portugal 
Not sure if he can bring the pets as if is not something he specializes in *does NOT carry pets.


A very reliable remover is 

Fred Morris
FM Transport
Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services

He knows the Silver Coast area very well and does frequent runs back and forth.

Britiah Airways and Tap both accept dogs.
But have you thought of the ferry to Santander.
Last year we did the run with our two rescue baby boxers and the journey was great. We also brought our older boxer boy out the same way when we first arrived here 5 years ago.
One of the Brittany Ferry ferries now has dog friendly cabins the Cap Finistere. But we choose to travel on the Pont Aven. The dog kennels on board are good and you ca havhe access to the kennels at ANY time.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jerryceltner said:


> I know of someone that can help who lives in central Portugal. He has transported various animals over the last few years. I don't know if he is doing a trip in August but is as reliable as you can get. The 120kg of extra stuff would not be a problem.
> I don't know how I can get the info to you as you have not made 5 posts and the moderators are really on the ball.
> 
> Try goggling man with a van or if you are on facebook do the same.
> ...



Jerry there is nothing stopping you putting your recommendation on here in a post ....unless you own the business


----------



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

Thanks a million Canoeman. I will look into those options. I also have a friend who has volunteered to drive a van down and bring it back to N Wales too so I suppose it is a case of trying to figure out the best route as like you say, Santander is expensive.

Thanks loads. Very helpful!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We bought our cat over on the Santander ferry from the UK. The animal would need a pet passport and all the shots including rabies and if intend to bring it back then a following blood test to see if the vaxcine had taken and a few tranquillizer tablets.
Dogs were put in kennels and cats remained in the car. Maybe we were unlucky but there were only certain times you could go and visit the pets as the car dock was locked.
The person I was refering to in a previous post uses Brittany Ferries. When we took our cat over the cost for it was £25 but I think it is £35 now??


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Siobhán,
I did not know this,

Jerry


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Gidgetty,

Here are the details for transportation of animals and other goods. Her is very reliable and travels on a monthly basis to the UK and back.

Bill Chapman,
Phone 00351914576584
email :- [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Santander difficult to give an exact cost without full details but fare your looking at least £1125 for 2 people,van & cat out and 1 person and van return, and if you can't be flexible on dates even more.

Driving via Calais because Dover offers most competitive ferries, Calais to Porto basic costs fuel & tolls around 350€ one way, you can reduce tolls by avoiding main one Poiteirs to Bordeaux, overnight stops can be cheap in France, Spain I prefer to do in one drive.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have freinds who are taking a van back to the UK on August 21st via Santander to Lincoln.
Theirs is a one way hire.
The company might still have the return section free!!!
I will find out the name of the company they are hiring from


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Canoe,
The prices vary between £580 and July £1037 dependent on the time of year and as Bill is a frequent user he gets a 10% discount.
You are lookig at the cat alone and miss the point I feel that this would be a part load as he has a long wheelbase Sprinter that goes out full and comes back full and the cat would sit in the cabin with him. I think a lot less stressful than driving to Dover with overnight stops etc.
7.5 hours from home to the ferry and a relaxing trip of 21/24 hrs whether Portsmouth or Plymouth.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Vanomos - European & one-way self-drive hire - About us


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jerryceltner said:


> Thanks Siobhán,
> I did not know this,
> 
> Jerry




If information is asked for it is no problem.
If you had decided to start a post offering his services well that would be considered advertising


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A friend was allowed to take her small dog in the cabin on TAP. The only rule set by the airline was that box and pet must not weigh more than 6kgs. That would make Manchester to Lisbon an option for you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> We have freinds who are taking a van back to the UK on August 21st via Santander to Lincoln.
> Theirs is a one way hire.
> The company might still have the return section free!!!
> I will find out the name of the company they are hiring from


Siobhan, I suppose your friends don't have any room on the way over from Lincoln do they? I have some bits in Lincoln that I need to get over.


----------



## gidgetty (May 5, 2012)

JohnBoy said:


> A friend was allowed to take her small dog in the cabin on TAP. The only rule set by the airline was that box and pet must not weigh more than 6kgs. That would make Manchester to Lisbon an option for you.


Thanks JohnBoy. Unfortunately our cat is a bit of a tiger and weighs 7kg even without his kennel!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi John Boy,
I have looked at the TAP site and they do allow cats and small dogs in the cabins. The weight restriction is 7kg (15lb). This includes the carrier for the animal and is charged as excess baggage.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for that update jerryceltner. My friend struck lucky on her flight then as she was not charged any extra. 

I once bought an extra seat on TAP so that I could bring my tower PC over. They only charged the basic cost of the seat (£14) and added nothing for tax or fuel surcharges! At checkin they surpassed themselves by escorting me to the front of the security and all the way through as, with the extra package, I was breaking the one piece of hand luggage rule. TAP can get it right sometimes. I just wish the flights were more reliable.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

jerryceltner said:


> Hi Canoe,
> The prices vary between £580 and July £1037 dependent on the time of year and as Bill is a frequent user he gets a 10% discount.
> You are lookig at the cat alone and miss the point I feel that this would be a part load as he has a long wheelbase Sprinter that goes out full and comes back full and the cat would sit in the cabin with him. I think a lot less stressful than driving to Dover with overnight stops etc.
> 7.5 hours from home to the ferry and a relaxing trip of 21/24 hrs whether Portsmouth or Plymouth.


No not looking at cat alone, I was pointing out cost of ferry to OP as they said someone was prepared to drive them down not to your friends charges, cat would reguire the correct cage for ferry travel regardless as either route France or Spain they stay in vehicle for crossing, presumably OP would still need to fly themselves out, as OP is looking at travel within a couple of weeks think they'll struggle with any bookings with Brittany Ferries or couriers at such short notice. None of these trips are relaxing for cats, dogs fair better unless you've an idiot Westie like ours


----------



## almadena13 (Aug 2, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> We have freinds who are taking a van back to the UK on August 21st via Santander to Lincoln.
> Theirs is a one way hire.
> The company might still have the return section free!!!
> I will find out the name of the company they are hiring from


Hi

If the van is going as far as the Algarve, might be interested in sharing some cost-want to get some ex conservatory furniture shipped down from near Lincoln? Just a thought?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

almadena13 said:


> Hi
> 
> If the van is going as far as the Algarve, might be interested in sharing some cost-want to get some ex conservatory furniture shipped down from near Lincoln? Just a thought?


I tried to PM you almadena but was not able to. Probably as you are a 'Newbie'. Please email me at:

//snip////


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I tried to PM you almadena but was not able to. Probably as you are a 'Newbie'. Please email me at:
> 
> //snip////


It is not possible to private message until at least 5 posts have been made. These MUST be sensible posts!!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> It is not possible to private message until at least 5 posts have been made. These MUST be sensible posts!!!


Hi Siobhan. I guessed it was the 5 post rule.

I posted the email as it was my own so I am not exposing anyone other than myself. Is that not OK? If not, are there any other ways that I can personally contact almadena13? Presumably I am not allowed to post my Skype contact either then. What I wish to discuss with almadena is of no interest to others and would not add to the value of this thread but would benefit us both.

I hope that you can help.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The 7kg allowance on a flight for dog or cat in the cabin is MINUS the crate! 

- The only pets allowed to travel in the cabin on board TAP flights are dogs and cats. No other pets are allowed.
- Animal cannot weigh more than 15 lb/7 kg in addition to the weight of the container.
- The container cannot exceed 10 in/25 cm in x 12.5 in/32 cm in x and 19 in/48 cm (height x width x length), and total of all 3 dimensions must not exceed 41.5 in/105 cm.
- More than one animal of the same type can be carried in the same container, which shall be accounted for as a single animal.
- Each passenger may only carry a single container.
- The container will be charged as excess baggage and never be included in the free baggage allowance to which each passenger is entitled.
- The animal is clean, healthy, odor-free, not pregnant, inoffensive, and pose no threat capable of disturbing the other passengers
- The animal is transported within a sealed container and remains in it throughout the entire journey and does not obstruct free passage within the cabin space
- Government regulations in countries of origin and destination do not stipulate that all animals must be transported as air cargo.
- If the animal complies with the necessary conditions for cabin transport, the animal may travel at their owner's feet as long as it does not move about the cabin space or occupy any seating space.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

That's good news for gidgetty then Siobhan as they will just scrape in with a 7kgs "tiger".

Do you have an answer to my past post to you please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi Siobhan. I guessed it was the 5 post rule.
> 
> I posted the email as it was my own so I am not exposing anyone other than myself. Is that not OK? If not, are there any other ways that I can personally contact almadena13? Presumably I am not allowed to post my Skype contact either then. What I wish to discuss with almadena is of no interest to others and would not add to the value of this thread but would benefit us both.
> 
> I hope that you can help.


You can add your Skype contact to your profile Johnboy

As this is an open forum posting any email address leaves the user open to spam abuse  which is why we will remove any personal email posted.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> That's good news for gidgetty then Siobhan as they will just scrape in with a 7kgs "tiger".
> 
> Do you have an answer to my past post to you please?


See my last post


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> You can add your Skype contact to your profile Johnboy
> 
> As this is an open forum posting any email address leaves the user open to spam abuse  which is why we will remove any personal email posted.


Thanks Siobhan

In accordance with forum rule No. 5, I will PM you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

probably rule out a 7kg cat then travelling in cabin
Traveller's Pet Corner


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Thanks Siobhan
> 
> In accordance with forum rule No. 5, I will PM you.


See reply to your PM


----------

